# Rouleau in Mica Paint and Ink



## Kaxen (Mar 3, 2013)

I recently got Finetec mica paints and have been applying copious amounts of glitter to everything.

Then I drew Nic Rouleau with glitter and then it was like... you know who also is an Actual Ray of Sunshine? Rouleau the fish. 

I like shiny things like a magpie. lol always hard to get the shiny across with only one photo tho.


----------



## ThatFishThough (Jan 15, 2016)

*Shiny!* Loving it. You're a great artist!


----------



## astrummortis (Aug 15, 2016)

Awesome!!!


----------

